# When did you realise your partner was the one?



## leec (Oct 16, 2016)

Im single so clearly haven't but wondering when you guys who have partners realised.


----------



## lolken (Mar 30, 2018)

Funny i was going to make this exact same post .I would also like to know this question


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

We are probably unusual but the instant I saw her.


----------



## Handy (Jul 23, 2017)

When other people I dated seemed like bread compared to cake in this newer relationship. IOW, the improved connections in the new relationship compared to the connection in the old so-so relationships.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

We met at 13 and went to the same school for 1.5 years. I left that school and went somewhere else. We met up again at 16 at a local fair. I knew that day.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

First date. That was 24 years ago


----------



## TheBohannons (Apr 6, 2018)

We had a weekend 3 day "first date". Due to previous obligations we did not see each other for 2 weeks. When we met up again, we had another weekend 2nd date. For me, we became "us" on the second date.

For her, she knew a year before the first date. I had no clue she was anything other than a freind of a female freind. My freind and my fiancee set the trap and I fell in the hole.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

ConanHub said:


> We are probably unusual but the instant I saw her.


It may be unusual, but me, too. I just knew the minute I saw him, before I even got his name, that he was "it", "the one", "mine". I blew up my life immediately in order to be with him. 18 years later, no regrets.

He says he knew I was something special immediately, but it took him almost 3 weeks to realize I was "the one". :laugh:


----------



## LeananSidhe (Feb 6, 2018)

It took me awhile. It was not love at first sight for me. We (J and I) met over the phone (we were teenagers) and when we met in person, I was not attracted to him at all. 
We kept talking and eventually I agreed to date him because sometimes it did seem like I had more feelings for him. It was confusing. I hadn’t dated anyone in years (long story) and I didn’t have any real sexual experience...and J was very willing to let me take the lead sexually and we did everything except actual intercourse (religious hang ups for me). It only lasted a short time though. I broke up with him and dated someone else. I think I only dated the other guy to put some distance between J and I and try to make him realize that I wasn’t interested in being more than just friends. He was very hurt and upset but eventually we started talking again. We lived in different towns (nearby) so most of our relationship was over the phone. We became very close. I would go out on dates with other guys and tell them that I needed to be home at a specific time because J would be calling...unsurprisingly I didn’t have any second dates. I didn’t really care though. My friends cornered me and told me that I needed to distance myself from J because other guys wouldn’t want to date me if I had this guy hanging around. I joked that I’d either have to stay single or give in and marry J... This whole time J was still letting it be known that he wanted to be more than friends but that he’d settle for friends if that was all he’d be. He did casually date a couple of other girls during this time. 
Anyway, eventually I started missing being physical with someone and he was there and willing...so we became friends with benefits. Eventually we were “friends that hung out all the time and cuddled and kissed”. For some idiotic reason I still insisted that we were just friends even though everyone around us knew it was more. 
I was very slowly realizing that I was in love with him but still in denial. Finally I gave in and grudgingly confessed my love to him. 
Six months later we were engaged and a year after that we were married. 

We’ve been married for 15 years and have 3 kids. We are still the happiest couple we know. I’m really glad he never gave up on me...although I feel like I need to add a disclaimer that our situation is rare and normally things don’t work out this way.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

MJJEAN said:


> It may be unusual, but me, too. I just knew the minute I saw him, before I even got his name, that he was "it", "the one", "mine". I blew up my life immediately in order to be with him. 18 years later, no regrets.
> 
> He says he knew I was something special immediately, but it took him almost 3 weeks to realize I was "the one". :laugh:


Love that story. It took Mrs. C at least a week, of me ravishing her, to realize I was more than a fun fling and fall for me. I just knew, like you did.


----------



## ButWeAreStrange (Feb 2, 2018)

The moment I first saw my husband, and according to him, the moment he first saw me. I know it sounds really cheesy, but it's true. We both saw each other and it was as though everything around me had stopped, nothing made sense anymore, and I had been struck by lightning. He's told me multiple times about how right after feeling that same awestruck, he couldn't even look at me without it feeling like he was looking directly into the sun. What I love is even after 14 years since that first meeting, we both have moments when we'll spot one another across a room or just going about our day and it just echoes that initial feeling. 

I don't know if anyone has ever seen it, but the Hotel Transylvania movies talk about how people "zing" when they meet "the one," and that was exactly what it was like.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

I had spent years having one night stands,short term relationships and had a lot of friends with benefits all over the world.But it was getting old and so around seven years ago I decided to move to a town in Massachusetts and started having a house built.I bought an apartment while the house was being built and I moved in one weekend.Very early on the Monday morning,about five am,I went for a walk,there was a new gym opening next to my apt block and there was a girl cleaning the windows.She turned around and looked at me and it was like the world stopped moving,she was the most beautiful woman I had ever seen and I fell in love for the first time in my life.


----------



## Clockwork (May 2, 2018)

There is no doubt it was "infatuation" at first sight. I liked her instantly. She was different, she was nice, pretty, friendly, flirtly but in a friendly way, and young. So was I. Right away I felt different, something was different the way I felt compared to the first time I had encountered other girls. 

2 weeks into us dating I did something I wouldn't recommend but I would do it again. I told her that I thought I was going to be with her for a "very, very long time". Gutsy eh? It was. That's going to scare a girl off right? Nope, not my wife it didn't. She agreed. 

So I would say two weeks into us dating I knew for sure and typical of me I had to say it!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

The first time I saw her. That was 29 years ago.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Wife#1- Sitting across the dinner table with mutual friends. She was so in to me, that it rubbed off! Although a Baptist girl, she hid her bipolarism for sometime. Didn't really uncover that until after the wedding!

Wife#2(RSXW)-First date. It just all came together! We just meshed so well. Thought that she was absolutely perfect! And she was!

The Perfect Cheater!
*


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

March the 29th 1973

55


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

ConanHub said:


> Love that story. It took Mrs. C at least a week, of me ravishing her, to realize I was more than a fun fling and fall for me. I just knew, like you did.


No fair!
It took me about two months and at least twenty lunch dates before I got J into bed.
And that was about nineteen more dates than I usually hung around for.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I was sure by the end of the third date. I am not smitten easily, so that was fast for me. However, that's also when we broke up for 6 months due to circumstances. Even after we got back together, there were many obstacles. Still, I was very sure she was worth any effort needed to make it work - and time has proved that out.

I was much less sure with my first wife, and anyone else I dated before or after - there was certainty and clarity with this one!


----------



## Ms. Hawaii (Mar 28, 2018)

just got it 55 said:


> march the 29th 1973
> 
> 
> 
> 55




1973???


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

Ms. Hawaii said:


> 1973???


yup

55


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Andy1001 said:


> No fair!
> It took me about two months and at least twenty lunch dates before I got J into bed.
> And that was about nineteen more dates than I usually hung around for.


I actually wish we would have had a more traditional romance 🌹 to start like you. I was just a wild man back in those days and had to learn to be romantic.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

ConanHub said:


> I actually wish we would have had a more traditional romance 🌹 to start like you. I was just a wild man back in those days and had to learn to be romantic.


It might seem romantic but it was new territory for me.I lived strictly by the sex by the third date rule and I had never has a fourth date without sex at that stage.And I had a lot of girlfriends before that.
The thing is,J had a two year old son and her mother looked after him during the day.The boys father had bailed during the pregnancy and J was very wary about dating.
She wouldn’t have an evening date with me until I met her parents and that couldn’t have gone better,she introduced me to her dad and unbelievably, he was working for me at the house I was having built without me ever knowing that he was her dad.This caused other problems a few years later but that’s another story.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

> When did you realise your partner was the one?


After dating for about 3 years when she looked at me and told me. She seriously informed me that her folks needed time to save up money and plan for the wedding. Oh, I then realized she was the one. :surprise:


----------



## MovingForward (Jan 19, 2017)

I am not married and in my first serious relationship post divorce but my GF sure does seem like the one for me, first date I felt a connection and had to see her again, second date went well and after that we just fell into a relationship and never really questioned it.

To me she ticks all the boxes, I love her company so sex was never an issue before we had it as I just enjoyed being around her and felt good in her presence, when we did have sex we just connected well, we just seem to work together and she is like a best friend, partner, lover all rolled into one which i guess is how its supposed to be but i never had in my marriage.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Young at Heart said:


> After dating for about 3 years when she looked at me and told me. She seriously informed me that her folks needed time to save up money and plan for the wedding. Oh, I then realized she was the one. :surprise:


Go with the flow, man, go with the flow ...


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

leec said:


> Im single so clearly haven't but wondering when you guys who have partners realised.


For me, I was crazy about her from the beginning and fell in love very quickly. Unfortunately, she didn't feel the same because she was (unknown to me) already smitten with a different guy at that time.


----------

